

Request HN: maintenance messages of form "when this post is $n hours old" - hyp0

For maintenance messages, could they be of the form <i>1 hour maintenance will begin when this post is $n hours old</i> - and including how old it is, like an ordinary post. eg:<p><pre><code>  maintenance will begin when this post is 1 hour old
</code></pre>
This avoids users in other time zones from needing to work out what &quot;PDT&quot; is, and how to convert from it to their local time zone.
======
amarcus
Or use something like Moment.js - [http://momentjs.com/](http://momentjs.com/)

------
ashraful
Wouldn't it be easier to just have a countdown? ie. 1 hour maintenance begins
in 5 hours 30 minutes?

